# كيفية الحصول على صابون صلب



## إين الشهداء (25 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته 
أعضاء المنتدى الكرام 
لدي إستفسار بسيط يتعلق بالصابون البلدي 
وهو كيف نحصل على صابون صلب مثل الذي يباع في المتاجر؟؟؟؟
أو بأحرى ماهي المادة الكيميائية التي تعطي الصابون صلابة قوية 
علما أنه منتج من الزيوت النباتية .
وشكرا لكم أيها الإخوة الأفاضل


----------



## mohamedmukhtar (25 أكتوبر 2010)

هناك صفحه فى المنتدى يخص هذا الموضوع برجاء البحث


----------



## أبو حمزه الشامي (4 نوفمبر 2011)

نرجوا وضع الرابط


----------



## حبيشى بنى سويف (4 نوفمبر 2011)

*نرجوا وضع الرابط*​


----------



## صفوان اصف (5 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
ارجوا التكرم من الاخوة الكريم تزويدي بعناويين الشركات في المنطقة العربية والتي يمكن شراء منها معدات تصنيع الصابون مثل القوالب وماكينات تقطيع الصابوب بطريقة يدويه يعني معدات تتعلق بمشروع صغير
وشكرا


----------

